# Alko Steady Legs



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anyone any experience of these

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/Downloads/STEADYLEGS.pdf

Pricey @ £293.00 but seem to be the business

Any info appreciated

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Steadies*

Hi

I had some steadies on my van - not that type - but fairly chunky things and in my opinion they were as effective as the classic chocolate teapot. They found a new home in the skip. The van still rocked and moved.

Russell


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

They look like the standard steadies that are fitted to my Hymer with the Alko chassis and I have had no complaints with them, but then again, I have no experience of any alternatives!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a pair of legs, free to a good home, they are similar to the the legs used to support the A frame of a trailer IE a tube with foot and a clamp to lock it in position, they were fitted to the tow bar, we tried them when we first got this MH, and they were rock steady, but I took them off as we weren't using them.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

I bought a pair of the Alko steadies as detailed, and found them "OK".......easy to fit and use but didn't quite get the result I expected.......still quite a bit of movement in the van but it was obviously better.

We have since changed our vehicle, which came with the steadies already fitted, however I probably only use them maybe 30 - 50% of the time.

Hope this helps.


----------

